# Lower strings in CineHarps demo - Lost Meadow



## Dhruv (May 15, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
I was recently going through CineHarps demos and while listening to the piece by Will Bedford (Lost Meadow), I felt that the lower strings were being accompanied by additional bass (synth perhaps?).
I keep telling myself that it could be some articulation - con sordino/ flautando or some other (perhaps EQ'ed and enhanced on lower side) but my ears say there is some additional bass.
Very keen to know if someone is aware of it


----------



## willbedford (Aug 18, 2021)

Yes - the low strings are layered with a sub bass


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 18, 2021)

Dhruv said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I was recently going through CineHarps demos and while listening to the piece by Will Bedford (Lost Meadow), I felt that the lower strings were being accompanied by additional bass (synth perhaps?).
> I keep telling myself that it could be some articulation - con sordino/ flautando or some other (perhaps EQ'ed and enhanced on lower side) but my ears say there is some additional bass.
> Very keen to know if someone is aware of it



The man himself confirmed it but you will see this is a common "trick" (is it a trick by now? seems more and more like common knowledge) applied by many mixing engineers (or AIO composers XD). Dennis Sands, Alan Meyerson, Dietz, Shawn Murphy etc I've seen them all add a pinch of sub bass to shake things a bit. Make sure you have a good monitoring system, it's easy to overdo it when you can't hear the sub.


----------



## Dhruv (Aug 18, 2021)

willbedford said:


> Yes - the low strings are layered with a sub bass


Thanks for confirming!


----------



## Dhruv (Aug 18, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> The man himself confirmed it but you will see this is a common "trick" (is it a trick by now? seems more and more like common knowledge) applied by many mixing engineers (or AIO composers XD). Dennis Sands, Alan Meyerson, Dietz, Shawn Murphy etc I've seen them all add a pinch of sub bass to shake things a bit. Make sure you have a good monitoring system, it's easy to overdo it when you can't hear the sub.


yes. I was actually surprised by the smoothness!
Currently the only sources for testing I have are my laptop speakers and my phone. planning to get headphones soon. I remember overdoing the volume levels while re-creating existing music (I think it was Mozart's flute and harp concert), which sounded great on laptop speakers but crappy on the mobile (literally felt it was about to break the speakers). And actually it turned out that the velocity itself was way too high (instead of p I was doing mf or f something). 

I'm enjoying the learning curve


----------



## Dhruv (Aug 18, 2021)

update:
so I started playing around with Logic's ES1 Sub Bass and wow - feels like it completely changed the game(aural) 

I also found some more threads re. adding the bass on this forums (and exactly on the similar lines as I was thinking!)

Thank you so much @willbedford and @Toecutter !


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 21, 2022)

Apologies for resurrecting this thread. I just came across this demo and thought the strings were perfect. Was going to make a thread linking it but found this first. 

Is this a library or are they real players? That's the sound I'm after. Silky smooth. Many thanks in advance Will, and a lovely lovely track too.


----------

